
The AppSec 50: Top application security pros to follow on Twitter - jpmellojr
https://jpmellojr.blogspot.com/2020/08/the-appsec-50-top-application-security.html
======
NTroy
Looks like a great article... however I have to be honest: the unnoticed,
broken HTML on the main page of that link does not inspire too much
confidence.

